# Plantar Wart



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Any good effective home remedies for plantar wart other than:
1.Freezing
2.Vit E oil and bandaid
3.Duct tape
4.Potato halves rubbed on it and buried by the light of a full moon.
5.Trimming/cutting it off
6.Battery acid
????????????????


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

doc623 said:


> Any good effective home remedies for plantar wart other than:
> 1.Freezing
> 2.Vit E oil and bandaid
> 3.Duct tape
> ...


I had one of those once. It was about the size of a black peppercorn. One day I DUG IT OUT with a needle and a pair of tweezers. It bled like holy heck and what was really amazing was it had these TENDRILS hanging down like an octopus. It was really, really weird.

Only one I ever had. So I am no expert. Just wanted to share the tendril thing.

donsgal


----------



## eulabes (Feb 24, 2006)

I had 3 of these before.. if you don't take care of one then more will develop in the same area. I tried home wart treatments but they weren't as effective as my Dr. doing some acid treatment on them.. 2 treatments in the Drs office... then after a huge chunk peeled off I put on the home wart stuff and the next day the entire core came out.. I had a hole in my foot that was terribly disgusting looking but it didn't hurt to walk! The freakiest thing was that when the "core" comes out it gushes a pink liquid for a long time - and then you can walk - Hallelujah!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

DGD had one.

A friend of the family sugested she take garlic tablets and tape a sliver of garlic over the wart.......applying a fresh sliver of garlic everyday.

It took about 3 weeks before it could be peeled out.

Its been gone for 5 months now.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I had one and the doc froze it leaving me with the instructions of digging it out. That didn't work and a year later I heard about a month of daily treatments of cod liver oil. I went a month and nothing happened so I quit. A week later it disappeared and has never come back.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Warts are viruses. I have been told that if you burn, freeze, pick or otherwise try to get rid of the visible wart you will only drive the virus deeper into your body. It seems to me that the best thing to do is to treat the virus and get rid of that there by ridding the body of the virus and any need to expell it from the body via a wart.

Other than that I have heard good things about duct tape. No joke!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You left out a step on the potato/full moon process. You are supposed to take an old copper penny and rub it on the wart after you rub the potato on it. Place the penny between the slices of the potato, then bury the 'sandwich' on the south side of an oak tree on the night of a full moon.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can you get a planter's wart somewhere besides on your foot?? I swear I have one on my left thumb. I've frozen this thing (going through 2 boxes of freezer stuff), Compound W. I've cut, dug, frozen, acid ... it's still here.

I'm about ready to do the potatoe/penny/oak tree . . . . does it have to be an oak tree?


----------



## celadon (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a whole group of these stupid warts on the bottom on my foot. I made a aspirin paste and plastered it on and put tape over it. The next day i looked at them and it was horrible looking. The warts were black and looked very angry. So i did the aspirin thing again. The next day there was big pit holes with black dot in them. Skin was peeling off. Looked awful. So i soaked it again and did the paste again. Took a emery board and scrapped the dead skin away. Along with some of the warts. Yep, they are going away. It is taking some time but they are leaving.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

"home wart stuff "?
Yes you can get warts other places.
They are called 'plantar warts' because of where they are, i.e., plantar surface of the foot or close to this or just because they occur on the foot.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

A wart is a wart, so messing around with the warts on your feet will spread them to other parts of your body. I've had them before on my feet and had them cut out at the podiatrist. I've got several more now on my heel which need to be removed, but I've been procrastinating. I tend to only see the doctor about conditions which actually cause me pain. 

Your best bet is to have them surgically removed. Cutting into your foot yourself, or having a loved one do it is likely to miss the virus centers and/or cause a pretty severe infection. At best it's not very pleasant.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i thought i had a plantar wart once. i had a small bump on my heel and it hurt to walk. i would pick at the skin trying to get to a point where i could dig it out. one day i decided to squeeze really hard and a shard of amber glass popped out!

i had two warts on my fingers in my life. the doctor froze one off of my thumb and it never returned. i had one on the middle knuckle on the outside of my pinky that was a bit more trouble. i dug it out twice, i got the "seed" both times, but it returned. i used a cigarette to slowly "burn" it off. i never touched the coal to the skin, but i held the coal close to the skin until i could not stand it anymore. i did this several times over the course of about two weeks and peeled away the dead skin as it healed. one day i did it once more and i felt a distinctive "pop" in my knuckle. when i removed the scar tissue upon it's healing, the wart never returned.


----------



## weemntfolk (Dec 27, 2005)

To get rid of mine, I put a thinly sliced piece of garlic on it and taped it in place.
Change garlic every day until wart is gone. (mine took 1 1/2 weeks)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ernie said:


> A wart is a wart, so messing around with the warts on your feet will spread them to other parts of your body.


Never had a wart on my foot, just this darned one on my thumb.


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

I must have the virus lingering in my body. They come & go. Either the soles of my feet or on my fingers. If they don't hurt, I ignore them. Recent I had an uncomfortable one on my foot. I'd trim it down w/a nail clippers once/wk or so. Then I read about making a paste with vitamin C powder (I used sodium ascorbate), putting the paste on the wart, topping that w/a peice of banana peel & a bandaid & leaving it on overnight. Supposed to do that every night till it's gone. I could tell it was affecting the wart, but I never remembered to do it more than twice/wk. It did go away not too long after I tried that, but so did the one next to it that I never treated.  I honestly think it would have happened faster if my memory was better, because I could tell the C was affecting the wart. Good luck.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Had a real bad case of planters warts several yrs ago. Here is what I did took about 2 weeks to be gone, never had a repet of them since I started useing lye soap. We make our own soap useing red devil lye and wood ashes and water


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gregg, I've been making soap for nearly 10 years - still have the wart on my thumb.

Why would you need to use potash in addition to lye?? You do know that the manufacturer of red devil lye went out of business a couple of years ago. Most big box hardware store carry other lye.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes I know they went out of business. And to your wart, cant answer that, all I know is we make ours like my grandmother did useing wood ashes and lye, Iknow tht I have never had a bout with planters wart again. You can by lye soap from commerical dealers as well. We just like makeing our own


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Had mine burned out by a doctor. had a huge hole in my foot BUT I could walk and it sure felt good after!


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I had a bad one that plagued me for a long time, but it healed up.

1) Soak your feet in strong black tea for about 30 minutes. The tannic acid helps remove the wart. Your feet may stain brown alittle but this did help.

2) Change your socks 2-3 times a day if you wear any. Running around barefoot is best so your feet get air. 

3) Sleep with a fan blowing on your feet, it'll dry the sweat and moisture.

4) Only lotion your feet about 2x a week.

That worked for me, along with prayer.

Kat


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Both of my girls had plantar warts. Every night, we would soak a tiny piece of cotton in apple cider vinegar (it is anti-viral), put it over the wart and put a bandaid over it. The warts eventually turned black and pitted (a sign of them dying), then fell off. It took about 2 weeks. A couple times, instead of the vinegar we used grapefruit seed extract.


----------

